# How to plant Val or Sag?



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

I forget which species, Sagittaria or Vallisneria, they are, but I just bought a few to add to my tank. How do I plant them? I mean, does the base where all the leaves meet have to remain above the substrate?

DLH


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I usually trim all of my roots to about 1 inch in length and plant to a depth that the area you refer to is just under your substrate. You trim the roots because if you try to plant with long roots you'll usually end up damaging them and then they die and rot.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the tip about trimming the roots. I know what you mean about damaging the plant. Have done it many times.

DLH


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Donald Hansen said:


> I forget which species, Sagittaria or Vallisneria, they are, but I just bought a few to add to my tank. How do I plant them? I mean, does the base where all the leaves meet have to remain above the substrate?
> 
> DLH


In addition to trimming the roots I use this technique on all rooted plants.

I select a place where I want to plant it.

them start at a location twice are far away from the place as the length of the roots.

With the "base" between thumb anf forefinger I drag the plant to the intended place pushing it deaper and deaper into the substrait with the roots training along behind.

Using the remaining fingers I push the sand and rock over the roots.

I then pull the plant up to where the base is just at the substrate top. 


Of course I now do that before I fill the tank with water. But that's what I did when I filled the tank before adding plants. 

my .02


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I usually just make a mess of my tank a swear a lot. That seems to work for a few days before they start floating again. LOL


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Kehy said:


> I usually just make a mess of my tank a swear a lot. That seems to work for a few days before they start floating again. LOL


:really funny:


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

cidly37 said:


> Stop spamming all these threads with the same garbage!!


What? I might have said something as a joke, but I wouldn't say this thread is garbage, and it might be useful to someone else. You can tell someone that what they are doing is annoying to you, but keep it civil and don't be rude.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I think that Ben put that there for the poster cidly


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

These plants ae easy to grow. Just cover anything that is white and looks like a root. Don't cover anything that is green. When you plant them, try and spread the roots out. These plants are tough enough to grow around any mistakes you might make in planting them. Both of these plants propagate with runners.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Kehy said:


> What? I might have said something as a joke, but I wouldn't say this thread is garbage, and it might be useful to someone else. You can tell someone that what they are doing is annoying to you, but keep it civil and don't be rude.


I had edited cidly37's postings. Had nothing to do with the thread or you Kay.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

ah, ok, I'll be less mad now


----------

